# Got nutrition?



## MA-Caver (Nov 12, 2006)

Intesting site: Looks into a lot of foods that are considered Healthy and breaks them down by nutritional values... check it out... 
http://www.whfoods.org/foodstoc.php

Also find out 146 reasons why Sugar is killing you.
http://rheumatic.org/sugar.htm


----------



## bobster_ice (Nov 12, 2006)

And I thought sugar only rotted your teeth and made you obese.


----------



## wingchun100 (Feb 19, 2014)

MA-Caver said:


> Intesting site: Looks into a lot of foods that are considered Healthy and breaks them down by nutritional values... check it out...
> http://www.whfoods.org/foodstoc.php
> 
> Also find out 146 reasons why Sugar is killing you.
> http://rheumatic.org/sugar.htm



I realize this is an old post, but I just found it. Good site and info!


----------



## seasoned (Feb 19, 2014)

MA-Caver said:


> Intesting site: Looks into a lot of foods that are considered Healthy and breaks them down by nutritional values... check it out...
> http://www.whfoods.org/foodstoc.php
> 
> Also find out 146 reasons why Sugar is killing you.
> http://rheumatic.org/sugar.htm



I also agree that this is a good site and the info, IMO, is spot on. And it is not only table sugar but all boxed and process food.


----------

